# Fox in snow



## carlos58 (Jan 11, 2012)

hello everyone
national park of Gran Paradiso
Valle d'Aosta-Italy


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice series - sharp and clean.
Side note: that's a clean fox - like he's had a bath -The fox out here in the mountains where I live are very pale.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 11, 2012)

I like these images but feel like they are slightly underexposed as the snow is gray.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 11, 2012)

lovely shots Carlo! Snow is hard to expose for.. these are nice! Some patches of white that are right at the 250 range or so... any more and you would start losing detail. Exposure on the subject is nearly perfect! Love them!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice shooting!! I really like the last one, where the fox licks its lips! Gives it a little something extra, an "animal behavior" kind of moment.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 11, 2012)

Fluffy fur, fluffy snow...  I'm in heaven.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful! I like the first, third and last ones the best; really captures the action of the fox, wonderful sharp images!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is a nice theme song!


----------



## nmoody (Jan 11, 2012)

Super sharp! and isnt he a pretty one. The eyes are just awesome!


----------



## manaheim (Jan 11, 2012)

Really nice.  Agree with Derrel... love the tongue one.  What beautiful animal and a hell of a nice grab for you.

Snow looks perfect colorwise to me... other person may or may not have their monitor calibrated.  Mine is.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice shots Carlos. Spot on my friend.


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## jriepe (Jan 12, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Really nice.  Agree with Derrel... love the tongue one.  What beautiful animal and a hell of a nice grab for you.
> 
> Snow looks perfect colorwise to me... other person may or may not have their monitor calibrated.  Mine is.



The snow on my monitor looks bluish but then again mine has never been calibrated.  I love the images though blue snow or not.  

Jerry


----------



## jriepe (Jan 12, 2012)

Carlos, I had my nephew install Linux on my laptop yesterday and when I commented on these images a few minutes ago I said the snow looked blue but now that I have accessed the internet with Windows 7 where my monitor background is white the snow looks fine.  So it was my monitor.

Jerry


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 12, 2012)

Carlos, great set of pictures. Nicely exposed with all that snow and sun. My personnal preferences are the 1st and last pictures.


----------



## Overread (Jan 12, 2012)

Must have been a great experience and a really good selection of shots of the fox in the snow


----------



## EricD (Jan 12, 2012)

Stunning shots!!....


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks everyone for last comments
snow is very problematic for exposition and also for the monitor


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 13, 2012)

I like how the snow texture is very well captured, which is rare to see. +1!


----------



## mishele (Jan 13, 2012)

I want one!!  He is too stinkin cute! I really like the 4th and 5th shots!! What an amazing animal!!
Keep shooting!!


----------



## pburwell (Jan 17, 2012)

That fourth image (right at eye-level) is a definite keeper.  Great shot!


----------



## PhotoTish (Jan 17, 2012)

Great set - the colours of the fox against the snow are spot on. :thumbup:


----------



## BadPictures (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, really nice.  The first couple made me want to help the poor little fella out and brush that snow out of his eye.


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks everyone for comments and likes
to complete: I had already put these but they are of the same series


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 18, 2012)

Carlos, picture #1 of the 2nd set is just perfect. What a great shot. Hard to believe from it's expression that it's really a wild animal.


----------



## PhotoTish (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow!  I liked the first set but the second set is even better! :thumbup:


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 18, 2012)

thank you very much
the second set was my prefer shots of this series


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice Job!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 19, 2012)

Outstanding clarity and quality....


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks everyone for last comments


----------

